# Two Interesting Additions



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thought I'd share two semi-interesting (to me, anyways) additions over the last couple months.

First is a Sauer & Sohn 38H in 32ACP that my granddad brought back from Germany after the war. He was in the 288th Forward Artillery Observation Battalion that was rushed into action due to the Bulge. My understanding is the 288th was on its way to replace the 285th - which was on the receiving end of the Malmedy Massacre - before the German offensive. 

After the war he hung out in Germany for a few months and attended brewery school! The pistol was given to me upon his death in 2004 and was accompanied by 2 magazines and a slick leather holster. I've shot it just once (ca 2005) and it shot well. Finally worked out for me to bring it "home" to Ohio.










The original bakelite grip panels were known for being very brittle and mine were cracked on both sides. I spent a little bit of time looking for repro grips and finally found some on the interwebs and I think they look great!










Second interesting item is a Ruger Mark II Target. I have owned two Mark II Government Competition pistols (slab side models) in the past and have regretted selling each. Yeah, I know. I also have a Mark III 22/45 Lite to use a host and it's just ok. I hate some of the changes from the Mark II to Mark III (LCI, mag release change, etc), but that's the only Ruger with a threaded barrel. Anyways, I've sort of been looking for another Mark II when I bumped into this one.










I love the grips (they are the same that come on the Competition Target), but do you guys noticed anything else different? Is the front sight too far back?










That's right! A previous owner had it threaded. Picked it up with 4 mags and it has an aftermarket bolt release and mag release are obvious. Trigger is great, so I'd guess there is a VQ or similar sear in there. Anyways, I was super excited. It "replaces" my old Mark II and is also a host! Two birds. One stone.

Again, just thought I'd share two interesting additions....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I really love the sauer, and the story that goes along with it. Not really into rugers, but, that is a interesting little piece right there. I might have to eat crow to obtain piece like that..


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Had a co-worker show me a Sauer similar to that, but had odd rounded either front or rear of slide. that his dad brought home from ww2


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The Sauer is a quality well made pistol. I have owned several of them, all were WW2 bring homes.
One of the better Secondary issue German pistols. Never had one that was Nazi marked. German
pistols that showed up in WW2 are like snowflakes. Some of these pistols were personal property
of German officers, others actually issued through military. A lot of the pistols made after WW1
were 32s(7.65mm) because of restrictions put on by Treaty of Versailles. Germans had a habit of
when they took over a country, they would have whatever guns that were being manufactured to
continue production for their use. A lot of these lesser know pistols were given to various German 
Police agencies and the police and military of collaborator factions. The Lugers & P-38 Walther,
as well as PPs & PPKs were reserved for German military & police.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting piece, cherish that one.


----------

